# Why Afghanistan ain't going away  - Nat POST Article this weekend



## 54/102 CEF (19 Feb 2012)

http://natpo.st/Amxg02

Wonder what the odds of a meltdown are before this is all done?

Rather than see it as a future Taliban takeover, this is rolling back the clock to the 1893 Durand Line agreement to where the Taliban last left off as a viable independant force

See link - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durand_Line

Possibly the reason this drags on is the Pakistani`s, and by extension the Pashtun Taliban, are thinking in terms of not exit in 2013 like the US and longer term NATO Forces - they`re thinking in terms of infinity - as in the West has no chance - ever.

Anyone? 

Its like looking behind the waterfall and seeing a hitherto invisible world - what you`re told is - isn`t.

Happieness is a warm gun

John Lennon


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Feb 2012)

Well that's a relief... more tours for everyone!


----------

